# Ankona Native SUV 17'



## CedarCreek

Yep, gotta a 2013 myself. Into my sixth year and still happy with mine. Welcome.


----------



## RonL

That's a nice looking Native! What size Tohatsu are you running and what is the performance?
Thanks


----------



## Ankona_Native

CedarCreek said:


> Yep, gotta a 2013 myself. Into my sixth year and still happy with mine. Welcome.


Nice! Glad to hear you still enjoy it after six years, do you have a 40hp on yours? If so, what kind of speeds are you getting with it?


----------



## Ankona_Native

RonL said:


> That's a nice looking Native! What size Tohatsu are you running and what is the performance?
> Thanks


Thanks! It has a 4-stroke 30hp. I'm getting around 30mph with just myself/gear and then 25mph with myself, girlfriend, dog, and cooler.


----------



## Guest

Welcome aboard, nice skiff!


----------



## CedarCreek

Ankona_Native said:


> Nice! Glad to hear you still enjoy it after six years, do you have a 40hp on yours? If so, what kind of speeds are you getting with it?


I have the Tohatsu 40 TLDI on mine. I’ve stuck with the stock prop. With that I got about 35 mph with just myself. Low 30s loaded down. However. I have since added a trolling motor and battery under the front deck and I’m only topping out about 30 now. Also added smart tabs to deal with the rare times that I have less than half tank gas and little to no weight up front. They work as advertised to stop any porpoising but knock a couple mph off the top end. Most times I don’t even deploy them and definitely not needed with the battery up front.


----------



## Shadowcast

Nice skiff!


----------



## Ankona_Native

Boatbrains said:


> Welcome aboard, nice skiff!





CedarCreek said:


> I have the Tohatsu 40 TLDI on mine. I’ve stuck with the stock prop. With that I got about 35 mph with just myself. Low 30s loaded down. However. I have since added a trolling motor and battery under the front deck and I’m only topping out about 30 now. Also added smart tabs to deal with the rare times that I have less than half tank gas and little to no weight up front. They work as advertised to stop any porpoising but knock a couple mph off the top end. Most times I don’t even deploy them and definitely not needed with the battery up front.


Thanks for the info!


----------

